# Gunsmith



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Looking for a top notch gun smith, my SxS Charles Daly 500 has developed a little glitch when I break it open. I prefer central to east central ohio out to Zanesville wold be ok but Columbus would be best. It has been an outstanding gun and want it done by a professional to say the least.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Whitetail gunsmithing in loudonville. Highly recommended but some LE guys that are serious shooters as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dave Mathias
740-468-3459

Pleasantville Rd...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

There is a new shop on 23north about 1 mile south of camp Lazarus or About a mile south of Cheshire rd (which crosses alum creek). I have not been in there yet, but it might be worth a look or research.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You cannot find a better gunsmith than Whitetail in Loudonville. He repaired my 60+ year old Ithaca when no one else could.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks guys I will make some phone calls, from what im reading on the web parts for these guns depending on what part it is can be very difficult to get.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

might give gun envy a call too....Cooke rd and 71 north (Indianola) ....Clintonville area in Columbus

http://www.gunenvy.com/


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Miroku M500 parts may work in your C. Daly.

http://utting.org/site/inside-your-miroku-m500-shotgun


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a tiny shop on 665 (london-Groveport rd) just east of Hoover rd on the North side of the road....Grove City ... I do not recall the name...........


----------

